# what happens if age changes after one week of submitting EOI



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

Suppose someone is submitting his/her EOI one week before he/she turns 33 years old. As you know for age bracket 25-32 one gets 30 immigration points and for age brackets 33-39, one gets 25 points. So at the time of submission of the EOI one has gotten 30 points because he/she is 32 years and some months old. Will the points stay the same and considered final or will 5 points deducted after one week when the person turns 33 years old.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

verynewuser said:


> Suppose someone is submitting his/her EOI one week before he/she turns 33 years old. As you know for age bracket 25-32 one gets 30 immigration points and for age brackets 33-39, one gets 25 points. So at the time of submission of the EOI one has gotten 30 points because he/she is 32 years and some months old. Will the points stay the same and considered final or will 5 points deducted after one week when the person turns 33 years old.


points will automatically be reduced to 25. If your EOI is selected before that than 30 points will be considered.


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> points will automatically be reduced to 25. If your EOI is selected before that than 30 points will be considered.


so the criteria is EOI 'selection', not EOI 'submission' ?


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

The day you are invited, your age is calculated. Say you are invited 1 day before you complete 33 years then you will still get 30 points for age. But if you get invite on the day or day after your 33rd birthday you will get only 25 points.


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

@aarohi, thanks for sharing the information. I hope it is the same policy used by the Immigration department as well.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

verynewuser said:


> @aarohi, thanks for sharing the information. I hope it is the same policy used by the Immigration department as well.


It's not subject to immigration policy, it's written in the Migration Regulations: MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 6D General points test for General Skilled Migration visas mentioned in subregulation 2.26AC(1)


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It's not subject to immigration policy, it's written in the Migration Regulations: MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 6D General points test for General Skilled Migration visas mentioned in subregulation 2.26AC(1)


Thank you for sharing this information as well.

And I just noticed that you are a Canadian citizen. And I am surprised to see that people also immigrate from Canada to Australia? If you don't mind can you please share the reasons for immigrating in Australia. Because in our perception Canada is a wealthy country, a good welfare state having good living standards. I also asked the same question from someone from Scotland and Ireland, just out of curiosity.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

My husband lives here and we decided for personal reasons it was easier for us to live in Australia vs. Canada.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

verynewuser said:


> Thank you for sharing this information as well.
> 
> And I just noticed that you are a Canadian citizen. And I am surprised to see that people also immigrate from Canada to Australia? If you don't mind can you please share the reasons for immigrating in Australia. Because in our perception Canada is a wealthy country, a good welfare state having good living standards. I also asked the same question from someone from Scotland and Ireland, just out of curiosity.


Its a personal choice. You may see the welfare state as canada is, but for maggie, it may be Extreme Weather, Doesnt like Snow, desire to stay outdoors more etc, it can be anything.

I have even seen Americans living in Australia.


----------

